# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: It's raining fish - twice in one week!

## AquaticQuotient.com

Residents of a village in Australia were witness to some strange weather last week. The village of Lajamanu in the Northern Territory saw hundreds of small white fish believed to be Spangled perch (Leiopotherapon unicolor) fall from the sky twice in a week. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

